# Suburban  oven in forest river



## capsfloyd (Nov 15, 2015)

We have a 2012 flagstaff  bumper pull .on television oven when we bake biscuits  they get burned in the center where the burner is 
We have a  pizza Stone on the rack then the pan on that 
Any suggestions?


----------



## pdqparalegal1 (Nov 17, 2015)

Get a double wall baking sheet "bakers secret" that will fit on the bottom shelf of the oven, it will distribute the heat better.  The trick is to separate the cooking pan from the heat diffuser. Been using one for years to cure the same problem.


----------

